# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Αλλαγή αυγών με πλαστικό ή πλαστικά?

## serafeim

Ο τιτλος δεν ξερω αν βολευει ισως ειανι απο την νυστα και δεν μας βοηθαει!!
Ας μπουμε στο θεμα ομως!!!
Συζητοντας με πολλα παιδια και αρκετους εκτροφεις επαγκελματιες  που μου εδωσαν διαφορετικες αποψεις θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κι εδω την δικη σας γνωμη σχετικα με το πως πρεπει να αλλαζουμε τα αυγα στην καναρα μας, δηλαδη ανα μια μερα προσθετουμε πλαστικο και περνουμε κανονικο ή την πρωτη μερα αλλαζουμε το αυγο με πλαστικο και απο εκει και περα απλα περνουμε το κανονικο και μενει στη νφωλια μονο 1 αυγο το πλαστικο?

και μια ερωτηση που μου εχει δημιουργηθει στο μυαλο!!!
Κανοντας το δευτερο σκελος της ερωτησης που μενει παντα 1 αυγο πλαστικο στην φωλια, βαζοντας μετα ολα τα αυγα εκει δεν μπερδευουμαι το θυληκο στο ποσα αυγα βλεπει και στα ποσα πρεπει να κλωσσησει? Δηλαδη αν το θυληκο στα 4 αυγα ηταν να κλωσσησει και εμεις κανοντας αυτο το θυληκο εχει αρχησει να δημιουργει και 5ο αυγο ενω κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε... Ετσι δεν στρεσασρουμε το πουλι? Δεν δημιουργουμαι ενα μπερδεμενο περιβαλλον στο πουλι? Παρο ολα αυτα σχεδον ολες οι καναρες το αποδεχονται και καθονται να κλωσσησουν... Ποιο ειναι το σωστο ομως? Περιμενω την γνωμη σας!!!

----------


## xarhs

το σωστο ειναι να αντικαθιστας καθε αυγο που γενναει καθε μερα με ενα ψευτικο μεχρι να προσθεσεις ολα τα πραγματικα.

μερικες καναρες αν δεν το κανεις ετσι στρεσσαρονται.

εγω αμα κοψω και χαρακτηρες κανω τα δικα μου.... χαχαχ!!!

----------


## serafeim

καταλαβα ναι αλλα γιατι δεν πρεπει να το κανουμε εντελως? τι συμβαινει σε αυτην την περιπτωση? γιατι αυτα τα πολλα θυληκα δεν στρεσσαρονται? Μηπως ειναι ενας τροπος να κανει περισσοτερα αυγα το θυληκο και μηπως ειναι ενας τροπος που εχουν βρει οι εκτροφεις για περισσοτερη "παραγωγη" αρα περισσοτερα λεφτα και απο στωμμα σε στωμμα περασε ? ειναι ενα κεφαλαιο που ηθελα απο καιρο να ναοιξω απλα δυσταζα!!!

----------


## xarhs

δεν νομιζω να στηριζεται αυτο που λες σεραφειμ........

αν οι εκτροφεις θελουν να εκμεταλλευτουν και να ξεζουμησουν τα πουλια τους προχωρανε σε παραπανω γεννες.

----------


## lefteris13

για σιγουρια και επειδη δεν πετυχαινεις κατι αλλαζοντας μονο ενα, δεν το κανεις.απο την αλλη δε χρειαζεται να τα αλλαξεις και ολα, αλλα αν θες το κανεις.ετσι και αλλιως πολλοι δεν περιμενουν η καναρα να τελειωσει τη γεννα, της επιστρεφουν τα πραγματικα την 4η μερα πχ , αλλα αυτη μπορει να κανει και 5ο και 6ο, μπορει και κανενα αλλο.αλλαζοντας μονο ενα ή σε αλλες περιπτωσεις αν σπασουν αυτα καποιο ή εμεις κλπ, δεν αυξανει η καναρα τον αριθμο των αυγων κατα βουληση, οσα ηταν στη γεννα να κανει τοσα θα κανει, δεν ειναι αυγομηχανη.οποτε δεν υπαρχει κατι κρυφο σε αυτο το σημειο για τους εκτροφεις οτι προσπαθουν να κερδισουν κατι, απλα αλλαζουν μονο ενα οσοι το κανουν(ενας μου χε πει οτι τα παιρνει και δεν αλλαζει κανενα), γιατι θεωρουν οτι δε χρειαζεται παραπανω, τα κανει ολα αυτη,τα επιστρεφουν κλωσσαει και ολα κυλανε ομαλα.παντως ξαναλεω εγω πχ αλλαζω μια 3αρα αυγα συνηθως, για σιγουρια αλλαζεις καμποσα, λες και τα πλαστικα εχουν το μεγαλο κοστος, παιρνεις που παιρνεις το κανονικο αυγο καθε πρωι, πετας ενα πλαστικο μεσα και τελος για μερικες μερες, γιατι να το κανεις μονο την 1η μερα(αφου ειναι δοκιμασμενο παντως απο τους εκτροφεις με τοση εμπειρια σημαινει ειναι απολυτα πετυχημενο-οποτε ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει αφου και οι 2 πρακτικες το ιδιο αποτελεσμα εχουν ακριβως εν τελει).

----------


## panos70

> *xarhs* 
>  
>                    το σωστο ειναι να αντικαθιστας καθε αυγο που γενναει καθε μερα με ενα ψευτικο μεχρι να προσθεσεις ολα τα πραγματικα.
> 
> μερικες καναρες αν δεν το κανεις ετσι στρεσσαρονται.


 κι εγω ετσι κανω οπως λεει ο Χαρης

----------


## MAKISV

Σημερα της αλλαξα και εγω το πρωτο της με πλαστικο και εκατσε αμεσως.το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω αν το εκανε χτες το βραδυ η σημερα το πρωι..

----------


## serafeim

Χαρη δεν σου επιτιθομαι? Ξεκαθαρισμενο αυτο, επειδη το κανεις εσυ αυτο!!! Σε καθε μου ποστ!! Τελος απο αυτο!!!
Στο ποστ μου Λευτερη και Χαρη γραφω ξεκαθαρα "μηπως" και ειναι ολα ερωτησεις και υποθεσεις χωρις να το λεω απολυτα!!!
Τον λογο ομως δεν ξερω γιατι ετσι κα ιγατι αλλιως?(με ενα ή με καθε αυγο)

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σεραφείμ καλημέρα ,δεν αφαιρούμε τα αυγά αφήνοντας μόνο ένα ψεύτικο . Αφαιρούμε τα αυγά έως και το τρίτο ,αντικαθιστώντας το καθένα που αφαιρούμε με ψεύτικο και τα επιστρέφουμε στο τέταρτο αυγό, επειδή η κανάρα σε σταθερή βάση από το τρίτο και μετά κλωσά μόνιμα. Εδώ θα διευκρινίσω και είναι άποψη που έχω διαμορφώσει από παρατήρηση πολλών χρόνων ότι δεν είναι απόλυτο για κάθε πουλί , να μην κάνει καλή ανατροφή  εάν δεν αλλάξουμε τα αυγά . Απλά είναι καλύτερα και πάντα αναφέρομαι σε φίλους που χρησιμοποιούν εξωτερικού τύπου φωλιές διότι στις εσωτερικές φωλιές έχω διαφορετική άποψη δηλαδή να μην αλλάζουμε αυγά διότι ελλοχεύουν περισσότεροι κίνδυνοι από τα οφέλη   .

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω Ιωαννη!!!
Αρα ο λογος ειναι ΚΥΡΙΩΣ η ανατροφη των νεοσσων σωστα? 
Κι εγω αυτο κανω αλλα σε εσωτερικη φωλια!!! Για πες μου και αυτο που ελεγες για την εσωτερικη φωλια και τι κινδυνους εχει... διοτι εχω τετοιες χρησιμοποιω...

----------


## ninos

Εγω έχω εσωτερική φωλιά και δεν αντικαθιστώ τα αυγά με πλαστικά. Στην εσωτερική φωλιά,  το πουλάκι έχει το πλεονέκτημα να ταΐζει απο όλες τις μεριές και έτσι φθάνει και τους πιο μικρούς νεοσσούς. Επίσης ένα άλλο θετικό είναι οτι μπορούν να ταϊζουν ταυτόχρονα και οι 2 γονείς.

Στην εξωτερική φωλιά, η μάνα ή ο πατέρας,  μπορεί να ταϊζει μόνο απο μπροστά μεριά και συνήθως οι πιο μεγάλοι νεοσσοί "καπελώνουν" τους μικρότερους.  Έτσι αρκετοί εκτροφεις αντικαθιστούν τα αυγά με ψεύτικα , ώστε να εκκολαφθούν όλοι την ίδια μέρα ώστε να έχουν τις ίδιες δυνάμεις διεκδίκησης τροφής.

----------


## serafeim

Στελιο νομιζω συμπληρωσες οτι ελειπε απο αυτο το θεμα!! Σε ευχαριστουμε!!  :Happy: 
Αρα εσωτερικη φωλια = καλυτερη!!!

----------


## lefteris13

Και στην εξωτερικη μπορουν να ταισσουν οι δυο γονεις παραλληλα, ειτε οντας η θηλυκια μεσα και ανασηκωνεται και ο αρσενικος στην εισοδο ειτε και τα δυο στην εισοδο κολλητα.επισης σε εσωτερικη μη αλλαζοντας τα αυγα, αν οι διαφορες ειναι μεγαλες στα μικρα, ευκολα μπορει να μην τα καταφερουν τα μικροτερα.το καθε ειδος εχει τα πλεονεκτηματα και τα μειονεκτηματα, ο καθενας επιλεγει, νομιζω παντως οτι η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια κανει χρηση εξωτερικων..βασικο μειονεκτημα εσωτερικης, κανουν καποιες κουτσουλιες μεσα που ειχε γινει και σε σενα σεραφειμ απ οτι θυμαμαι, φωλια με αυγα και κουτσουλιες..μακρια

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σεραφείμ ο Στέλιος απάντησε και τακτοποίησε τα κενά. Τώρα εάν είναι καλύτερη η εσωτερική από την εξωτερική είναι καθαρά θέμα σειράς και τάξης. Στην εξωτερική μπορείς να παρεμβαίνεις καλύτερα στις φωλιές ,να τις ελέγχεις καλύτερα και τέλος να μην στρεσάρεις την κανάρα. Στην εσωτερική όμως γίνεται καλύτερη εκτροφή επειδή τα πουλιά λόγω ότι δεν μπορείς να επεμβαίνεις γίνονται πιο καλοί γονείς και δεν λανθάνουν τα ένστικτά τους . Τώρα εδώ κάνεις (καθαρά προσωπική άποψη) την επιλογή σου , 10 στα 10  πουλιά χωρίς μεγάλα ρίσκα αλλά πουλιά Α ή ίσως 9 στα   10 πουλιά αλλά ΑΑΑ πουλιά .  Και για να μην σε μπερδέψω εννοώ στο παράδειγμά μου πανομοιότυπα πουλιά . Εδώ θα σου πω ένα παράδειγμα που οι περισσότεροι ζήσαμε αλλά ίσως δεν κατανοήσαμε. Κάποια στιγμή μεταξύ νεοσσών 18 έως 24 ημερών θα δούμε όλα μαζί να ξύνονται ναι γιατί όμως ; Επειδή ξύθηκε ο  πατέρας και ¨δίνει¨ μαθήματα ή λ.χ μερικά πουλιά δεν μπαίνουν για μπάνιο ναι αλλά ο εκτροφέας δεν άφησε ποτέ το ζευγάρι να μάθει μπάνιο τα μικρά επειδή δεν ήθελε να διακινδυνέψει κάποιο νεοσσό φοβούμενος μην βραχούν τα αυγά.... πιστεύω να σε βοήθησα να καταλάβεις πως σκέφτομαι και τι εννοούσα παραπάνω...

----------


## ninos

Μα την φωλιά την βάζεις ψηλά, έτσι και αλλιώς, οπότε και δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος κουτσουλιών.  Όντως η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία χρησιμοποιεί εξωτερική, νομίζω όμως για τον λόγο επειδή κερδίζεις χώρο στην ζευγαρώστρα και έχεις πιο εύκολη πρόσβαση στην φωλιά.

----------


## αντρικος

εγω δεν εχω αλλαξη ποτε τα αυγα με πλαστικα δεν ξερω το φοβαμαι μηπως που πεσει η κανω καμια χαζομαρα...

----------


## serafeim

Λευτερη δεν εχια κουτσουλιες + αυγα ποτε!!! Κουτσουλιες χωρις αυγα ναι αλλα η θυληκια την καθαρισε και να διευκρηνησω οτι ηταν πρωταρα αυτη η θυληκια!!!
Ιωαννη ναι καταλαβα πολυ καλα!!  :Happy:  Ευχαριστω!!!
Την φωλια την βαζω παντα ψηλα αν και πολυ μου ειπαν δεν την βαζουμε ποτε γιατι μπορει να πεσουν οι νεοσσοι ή αν τους πεταξει η καναρα κατω κλπ κλπ θα χτυπησουν!!!
Διαφωνησα διοτι τα πουλια κανουν σε υψομετρο κυριως τις φωλιες τους και ετσι το σκεφτηκα!!! οπως κοιμουνται στο ψηλοτερο κλαδι ετσι και η φωλια!!!
Σας ευχαριστω παιδια νομιζω οτι αν τα σημαζεψουμε τα βγαλαμε περα!!!

----------


## xarhs

> Χαρη δεν σου επιτιθομαι? Ξεκαθαρισμενο αυτο, επειδη το κανεις εσυ αυτο!!! Σε καθε μου ποστ!! Τελος απο αυτο!!!
> Στο ποστ μου Λευτερη και Χαρη γραφω ξεκαθαρα "μηπως" και ειναι ολα ερωτησεις και υποθεσεις χωρις να το λεω απολυτα!!!
> Τον λογο ομως δεν ξερω γιατι ετσι κα ιγατι αλλιως?(με ενα ή με καθε αυγο)


σεραφειμ κανενας δεν επιτιθεται σε κανεναν... διαλογο κανουμε για να καταληξουμε σε κατι σωστο.

εγω χρησιμοποιω εσωτερικες φωλιες περισσοτερο........ εκτος απο δυο καναρες που ειχαν την επιλογη να χτισουν σε εξωτερικη.

εμενα η εσωτερικη με βολευει περισσοτερο και νιωθω οτι τα πουλια εχουν καλυτερη ασφαλεια. 

τα αυγα παιδια εγω σε μερικες καναρες δεν βαζω μερικες φορες ουτε καν ενα πλαστικο.......... μονο σε καναρες ομως που εχω κοψει χαρακτηρα

----------


## serafeim

> *δεν νομιζω να στηριζεται αυτο που λες σεραφειμ........*


ποιοσ ο λογος να γραψεις με τετοιο τροπο αν δεν θες "επιθεση"? 
Τελος παντων σε ευχαριστουμε για την αποψη σου!!!

----------


## xarhs

δεν το εγραψα επιθετικα.... σου ζητω συγνωμη αν φανηκε ετσι.

----------


## mitsman

Μια διευκρινιση... καλο ειναι οταν αλλαζουμε τα αυγα να περιμενουμε το τελευταιο αυγο για να αντικαθιστησουμε με τα αληθινα.... αλλιως αν επιστρεψουμε στο 4ο αυγο και η καναρα κανει κι αλλα τοτε τα μικρα θα εχουν προβληματα και παλι!

----------


## xarhs

εγω λογω του οτι ειμαι ανυπομονος τα βαζω παντα νωριτερα........ αλλα αμα ειναι καλοι οι γονεις και ταιζουν δεν φοβαμαι καθολου....

----------


## mitsman

Ο καθενας εχει την τεχνικη του και το δικο του σκεπτικο!!!! οτι λειτουργει στον καθενα!

----------


## serafeim

ααα Δημητρη δεν το ηξερα αυτο!!
Δηλαδη την επομενη μερα αν δεν κανει 5ο επιστρεφουμε τα αυγα σωστα? Εγω εκανα βλακια τοτε με την 2η καναρα γιατι στο 4ο τα επεστρεψα και εκανε και 5ο :/
Δεν πειραζει δεν θα ξανασυμβει!!!  :Happy: 
Χαρη δεν θελω συγγνωμη απλα ο γραπτος λογος ειναι παραξενος!!! Εγω συγγνωμη!!!

----------


## xarhs

σεραφειμ δεν ειναι προβλημα αν τα βαλεις την 4η μερα........... ουτε μια μερα διαφορα δεν θα εχουν καποιες ωρες ειναι

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εγώ επιστρεφω τα κανονικά αυγά παντα την έκτη μέρα (απο την ημέρα που θα κάνει το πρώτο αυγό).

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> σεραφειμ δεν ειναι προβλημα αν τα βαλεις την 4η μερα........... ουτε μια μερα διαφορα δεν θα εχουν καποιες ωρες ειναι


Για ποιο λόγο να μην περιμένει λίγο ακομα ?

Αφου μπαίνεις στην διαδικασια της ανταλλαγής των αυγών.........καντο σωστά.

Και αν κανει και 5ο αυγό....και 6ο ?

Τι γίνεται ?

----------


## xarhs

εχω διαβασει οτι οσες περισσοτερες μερες ειναι σε αναμονη τα αυγα , αυξανονται οι πιθανοτητες
 να μην καταφερουν να βγουν απο το αυγο. δεν ξερω αν ισχυει αλλα αυτο ειχα διαβασει

απλα αμα τα βαλει στο 4ο με το 5ο θα εχουν καποιες ωρες διαφορα..... οπως και αμα το βαλει την 5η μερα θα εχουν καποιες ωρες διαφορα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> εχω διαβασει οτι οσες περισσοτερες μερες ειναι σε αναμονη τα αυγα , αυξανονται οι πιθανοτητες
>  να μην καταφερουν να βγουν απο το αυγο. δεν ξερω αν ισχυει αλλα αυτο ειχα διαβασει


Που το διάβασες αυτό Χάρη ?

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω Βασιλη!!!
Θα παρακαλουσα την διαχειρηση να συγκεντρωσουμε ολα τα σωστα ποστ και να κανουμε ενα νεο θεμα διοτι ειναι ενας απο τους συμαντικοτερους παραγοντες της αναπαραγωγης!!!
Θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμο!! 
Ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια για τις γνωμες/απαντησεις τους!!!

----------


## xarhs

Τα αυγά πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν  πιο φρέσκα γίνεται. Επειδή όμως πρέπει να περιμένουμε να μαζέψουμε ένα αρκετό  αριθμό αυγών πριν τα βάλουμε στην μηχανή (δεν γίνεται κάθε μέρα να βάζουμε από  ένα ή δυο), πρέπει να τα διατηρήσουμε. Μέχρι *μιας βδομάδας* *αυγά* θα έχουμε  *απώλεια 1%*, για *10 ημερών* η απώλεια ανέρχεται στο *3%*, για *δυο εβδομάδων* αυγά στο * 10%* κοκ

http://www.kynigos.net.gr/meletes/ekolapsi.htm

και δεν θυμαμαι που αλλου το ειχα διαβασει

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Τα αυγά πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν  πιο φρέσκα γίνεται. Επειδή όμως πρέπει να περιμένουμε να μαζέψουμε ένα αρκετό  αριθμό αυγών πριν τα βάλουμε στην μηχανή (δεν γίνεται κάθε μέρα να βάζουμε από  ένα ή δυο), πρέπει να τα διατηρήσουμε. Μέχρι *μιας βδομάδας* *αυγά* θα έχουμε  *απώλεια 1%*, για *10 ημερών* η απώλεια ανέρχεται στο *3%*, για *δυο εβδομάδων* αυγά στο * 10%* κοκ
> 
> http://www.kynigos.net.gr/meletes/ekolapsi.htm
> 
> και δεν θυμαμαι που αλλου το ειχα διαβασει


Χάρη...εδω μιλάει για μηχανες για κότες, ορτύκια, φασιανούς, περδικες, γαλοπούλες, πάπιες, χηνες, παγώνια,  φραγκόκοτες, στρουθοκαμηλους ... και δεν ξέρω και γω τι άλλο.

Που λέει για καναρίνια ?

Ποιος έχει εκκολαπτικές μηχανές για την αναπαραγωγή των καναρινιών.

Διάβασε το πρώτο post του θεματοδότη.

----------


## xarhs

αυτο που εκανα copy αναφερεται γενικα για τα αυγα.... 

η δομη του αυγου και οι ιδιοτητες ειναι λιγο πολυ ιδια σε ολα τα πτηνα.

η συγκεκριμενη παραγραφος αναφερει οτι το ποσοστο αποτυχιας ανεβαινει με την παροδο του χρονου.

εγω με δικη μου παρατηρηση εχω δει οτι το αυγου που γεννηθηκε τελευταιο και κλωσσηθηκε κατευθειαν σκαει πολυ γρηγορα και ενω θα επρεπε να εχουν διαφορα μιας ημερας με τα προηγουμενα........ ειναι ωρες.....!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Το τελευταιο μου μηνυμα ειναι κομενο.

Μου το κανει συχνα.

----------


## ninos

> Χάρη...εδω μιλάει για μηχανες για κότες, ορτύκια, φασιανούς, περδικες, γαλοπούλες, πάπιες, χηνες, παγώνια,  φραγκόκοτες, στρουθοκαμηλους ... και δεν ξέρω και γω τι άλλο.
> 
> Που λέει για καναρίνια ?
> 
> Ποιος έχει εκκολαπτικές μηχανές για την αναπαραγωγή των καναρινιών.
> 
> Διάβασε το πρώτο post του θεματοδότη.


Το εφτιαξα το μνμ σου

----------


## xarhs

το λινκ που εδωσα βασιλη εχει θεμα μελετες εκκολαψης-επωασης για ολα τα αυγα πουλιων και αναφερει ενδεικτικα καποιες μερες επωασης των αυγων για καποια ειδη.

επικεντρωσου σε αυτο που εκανα copy...... τα αλλα στο παρον θεμα μας ειναι αχρηστα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> το λινκ που εδωσα βασιλη εχει θεμα μελετες εκκολαψης-επωασης για ολα τα αυγα πουλιων και αναφερει ενδεικτικα καποιες μερες επωασης των αυγων για καποια ειδη.
> 
> επικεντρωσου σε αυτο που εκανα copy...... τα αλλα στο παρον θεμα μας ειναι αχρηστα



Και αυτο που έκανες copy paste ειναι εκτος θέματος...στο συγκεκριμένο thread.

Επίσης δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ τη συμβουλή που δίνεις...στο να επιστρεφει ο εκτροφέας τα κανονικα αυγα την 4η μέρα.

Τι λογική έχει ?

----------


## xarhs

εγω πιστευω πως 4 αντε 5 μερες ειναι το μεγιστο που μπορεις να κρατησεις τα αυγα εκτος φωλιας......  την αποψη μου δεν θελω να την επιβαλω σε κανεναν.

απλα μεσα απο τα λιγα που ξερω σε αυτο εχω καταληξει..........

----------


## αντρικος

θα συνφονισω με τον χαρη ακομη και στην φυση ενα πουλλι να κανει 7-8 αυγα στο 4-5 αυγο αρχιζει να κλωσσα κανονικα!

----------


## δημητρα

η συμβουλη μου ειναι ασε τα αυγα στην καναρα και μην τα παιρνεις. ξερει τι θα κανει

----------


## lefteris13

> Και αυτο που έκανες copy paste ειναι εκτος θέματος...στο συγκεκριμένο thread.
> 
> Επίσης δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ τη συμβουλή που δίνεις...στο να επιστρεφει ο εκτροφέας τα κανονικα αυγα την 4η μέρα.
> 
> Τι λογική έχει ?


γιατι το πιο συνηθισμενο ειναι μακραν 4 ή 5 αυγα..αν τα επιστρεψεις την 4η και δεν κανει 5ο οκ, αν κανει 5ο παλι οκ σιγα τη διαφορα...αν κανει και 6ο-λιγες πιθανοτητες, παλι οκ δεν πειραζει.καταρχην ειναι και πως παει η γεννα, αν εσενα σου κανει 4 αυγα καθημερινα και την 5η μερα κενο θα βαλεις τα αυγα την 5η, ασε οτι λες παντα τα βαζεις την 6η μερα, αφου στην 1η καναρα φετος την 5η στο κενο δεν τα βαλες;αν οχι και τα βαλες την 6η παλι, για μενα τζαμπα εχασες μια μερα

οποτε θα ελεγα οτι οταν μαζευτουν 4 αυγα, της τα επιστρεφεις αυτη τη μερα που κανει 4ο αυγο ασχετα αν ηταν συνεχομενα πριν ή ειχε και καποιο κενο, τις περρισοτερες φορες ή τελειωσε εκει ή θα κανει και 5ο

----------


## δημητρα

ρε παιδια γιατι να αλλαζουμε τα αυγα? ποιος ο λογος? η φυση ξερει τι να κανει και να ειστε σιγουροι οτι η φυση εχει μεγαλυτερη σοφια απο μας τους ανθρωπους

----------


## serafeim

Παιδια εγω λιγο πολυ σωστα ή λανθασμενα ακολουθω ρητα τις συμβουλες του εκτροφεα!!! 
Το θεμα που ανοιξα ηταν μια απορια που λυθηκε και γι αυτο ζητησα να γινει διαφορετικο thread!!

----------


## αντρικος

Σωστη δημητρα αυτο ακριβως κανω και εγω η φυση ποτε δεν εκανε λαθοι!!

----------


## lefteris13

> ρε παιδια γιατι να αλλαζουμε τα αυγα? ποιος ο λογος? η φυση ξερει τι να κανει και να ειστε σιγουροι οτι η φυση εχει μεγαλυτερη σοφια απο μας τους ανθρωπους


κι ομως για παραδειγμα αυτες τις ημερες εβγαλε μικρα ενος μελους η καναρα που χε κανει 6 αυγα, 2 βγηκαν την προηγουμενη παρασκευη, 2 σαββατο, 1 κυριακη και 1 ειχε μεινει, την τριτη εκανε τη .. εσπασε το αυγο αυτος και το πουλακι ζουσε θα βγαινε, ειχε καθυστερησει..τι πιθανοτητες ειχε να ζησει αυτο το μικρο διπλα σε αδερφια-ολοκληρα γομαρια;τα πουλια εβγαιναν με δοσεις.η αλλαγη των αυγων βοηθαει και πρεπει να γινεται, εξαρταται απο το καθε πουλι ποτε αρχιζει να κλωσσαει κανονικα και ποσα αυγα κανει συνολο.δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι αν δεν αλλαξεις τα αυγα θα χασεις μικρα, και εγω παλια δεν αλλαζα και δεν εχανα, αλλα αν η καναρα ξεκιναει να κλωσσαει στο 3ο αυγο και εχει κανει 4 συνολο τι προβλημα να υπαρχει αν δεν αλλαξεις, κανενα..ομως αν ξεκινανε να κλωσσανε πιο νωρις και κανουν και πολλα αυγα 5-6, τοτε πολυ πιθανον να υπαρξουν προβληματα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Λευτέρη...

Εσυ ποια μέρα βάζεις τα αυγά στην κανάρα ?

----------


## lefteris13

> Λευτέρη...
> 
> Εσυ ποια μέρα βάζεις τα αυγά στην κανάρα ?


καταρχην δεν μου χουν κανει ποτε 6 αυγα , τις περισσοτερες φορες 4 και καποιες 5.θα σου πω για φετος πχ, στην μια ηταν λιγο περιεργα, το 1ο το σπασαν αυτα, το 2ο εγω κατα λαθος, μετα εκανε αλλα 3, την ημερα που κανε το 3ο-5ο συνολικα της τα επεστρεψα, στην αλλη τωρα, εκανε 3 συνεχομενα, την 4η μερα ειχε κενο-αυτη τη μερα της τα επεστρεψα, την επομενη εκανε και 4ο-το οποιο προφανως θα βγει λιγο αργοτερα απο τα αλλα,δεν πειραζει..οποτε οπως καταλαβαινεις, καπου στην 3η με 4η μερα της τα γυριζω, δεν υπαρχει στανταρ αναλογα τη γεννα πως παει

//το κενο της 2ης ισως εκανε αυγο με μαλακο κελυφος διχως τσοφλι γιατι ειδα λερωμενα με κροκο τα πλαστικα-οποτε ισως να μην ηταν κενο-απλα το λεω

----------


## xarhs

λευτερη και εγω ετσι κανω....

----------


## δημητρα

> κι ομως για παραδειγμα αυτες τις ημερες εβγαλε μικρα ενος μελους η καναρα που χε κανει 6 αυγα, 2 βγηκαν την προηγουμενη παρασκευη, 2 σαββατο, 1 κυριακη και 1 ειχε μεινει, την τριτη εκανε τη .. εσπασε το αυγο αυτος και το πουλακι ζουσε θα βγαινε, ειχε καθυστερησει..τι πιθανοτητες ειχε να ζησει αυτο το μικρο διπλα σε αδερφια-ολοκληρα γομαρια;τα πουλια εβγαιναν με δοσεις.η αλλαγη των αυγων βοηθαει και πρεπει να γινεται, εξαρταται απο το καθε πουλι ποτε αρχιζει να κλωσσαει κανονικα και ποσα αυγα κανει συνολο.δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι αν δεν αλλαξεις τα αυγα θα χασεις μικρα, και εγω παλια δεν αλλαζα και δεν εχανα, αλλα αν η καναρα ξεκιναει να κλωσσαει στο 3ο αυγο και εχει κανει 4 συνολο τι προβλημα να υπαρχει αν δεν αλλαξεις, κανενα..ομως αν ξεκινανε να κλωσσανε πιο νωρις και κανουν και πολλα αυγα 5-6, τοτε πολυ πιθανον να υπαρξουν προβληματα


θα συμφωνησω στο θεμα των 6 αυγων, αλλα μην γελιομαστε δεν μας κανουν καθε μερε 6 αυγα οι καναρες, εγω μεχρι 5 πουλια μου τα εχει μεγαλωσει ανετα καναρα και σε παπαγαλο μεχρι 7.

----------


## lefteris13

και εμενα 4 πουλια διχως αλλαγη με πλαστικα μου τα χαν μεγαλωσει μια χαρα, για 5 δε θυμαμαι να χα..αλλωστε πρακτικες οπως η αλλαγη με πλαστικα και η ωοσκοπηση τα τελευταια χρονια τις κανω, δεν τις ηξερα πριν.παντως, αυτο που λεγεται οτι η καναρα ξεκιναει να κλωσσαει κανονικα απο το 3ο αυγο και μετα, αμφιβαλλω για αυτο αν ισχυει, για καποιες ισως, θεωρω ξεκινανε πιο νωρις.αν ηταν κανονας αυτο, τοτε γιατι αλλαζουμε με πλαστικα, ειναι βλακεια-δε χρειαζεται αφου κανει το 3ο-ξεκιναει τοτε, μετα κανει 4ο, αντε και 5ο, δε χαλασε ο κοσμος, αν υπαρξει 6ο ενταξει εκει καπως παραπαει αλλα αυτη η περιπτωση δεν ειναι συχνη οπως ειπαμε.ειδικα για οσους τους βαζουμε τα κανονικα την 3η-4η μερα-εφοσον ξεκινανε οι ιδιες να κλωσσανε την 3η μερα-ποια η ουσια της αλλαγης με πλαστικων..για αυτο λεω οτι δεν ξεκινανε την 3η οι πιο πολλες αλλα πιο νωρις

----------


## birdy_num_num

Πάντως για τη σύγκριση 'φρεσκάδας' αυγών ως προς το χρόνο νομίζω ότι αν ισχύουν αντίστοιχα στοιχεία τόσο για στρουθοκάμηλο όσο και για ορτύκι που είναι τόσο διαφορετικά σε μέγεθος και συνήθειες, είναι μια εύλογη προέκταση (extrapolation) να ισχύουν τα ίδια για ορτύκι και καναρίνι που είναι σαφώς πιο κοντά μεταξύ τους.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> γιατι το πιο συνηθισμενο ειναι μακραν 4 ή 5 αυγα..αν τα επιστρεψεις την 4η και δεν κανει 5ο οκ, αν κανει 5ο παλι οκ σιγα τη διαφορα...αν κανει και 6ο-λιγες πιθανοτητες, παλι οκ δεν πειραζει.καταρχην ειναι και πως παει η γεννα, αν εσενα σου κανει 4 αυγα καθημερινα και την 5η μερα κενο θα βαλεις τα αυγα την 5η, ασε οτι λες παντα τα βαζεις την 6η μερα, αφου στην 1η καναρα φετος την 5η στο κενο δεν τα βαλες;αν οχι και τα βαλες την 6η παλι, για μενα τζαμπα εχασες μια μερα
> 
> οποτε θα ελεγα οτι οταν μαζευτουν 4 αυγα, της τα επιστρεφεις αυτη τη μερα που κανει 4ο αυγο ασχετα αν ηταν συνεχομενα πριν ή ειχε και καποιο κενο, τις περρισοτερες φορες ή τελειωσε εκει ή θα κανει και 5ο


Οπότε η λογική σου είναι ότι ειναι το ίδιο ..ή την 4η ή την 5η μέρα ή την 6η μέρα.

Εμένα προσωπικά καμία καναρα δεν έχει κάνει 4 αυγά. Ολες 5 ή 6 στην πρωτη γέννα που βρίσκομαι.Και ένσπορα έχουν όλες 4-5. (μην ρωτας πως..θα τελειώσουμε του χρόνου)

Πες μου τι έχω να χάσω αν δεν βιαστώ να βάλω τα αυγά την έκτη μερα ?

Τιποτα.

Προσωπική μου άποψη η περίοδο της αναπαραγωγης θέλει υπομονή και όχι βιασύνες.

Μου λες ότι χανω μια μερα. Και ?

Ναι ...στην πρωτη μου γέννα τα έβαλα την 5η μέρα οπου και πηρα 4 πουλάκια...Μετα όμως διαπιστωσα ότι άλλη καναρα έκανε και 6ο αυγο και πήρα 5 πουλάκια όπου το ένα βγηκε την επομενη μέρα (δηλ το 6ο αυγο) και τελικά δεν μου έζησε γιατι δεν έπαιρνε τις ίδιες ευκαιρίες αφου τα υπόλοιπα δεν το άφηναν.

Λοιπον ?

Ειναι λάθος ή όχι ?

Ναι θα συμφωνήσω μαζι σου Λευτέρη ότι τα 6 αυγά δεν ειναι πολυ συνηθές φαινόμενο.....αλλά παιζει γερά το σενάριο αυτό.

Φαντάσου λοιπόν να μπουν τα αυγα την 4η μέρα....Δεν υπάρχει λόγος τότε να μπαίνεις σ αυτη την διαδικασία.(αφού βιαζεσαι τόσο)

Οσο και να βιαστεις οι νεοσσοί θα βγουν συνήθως την 14 μέρα...και καλό (κατ εμέ) να βγουν όλοι μαζί.Είναι πραγματικά κρίμα να χάνονται πουλάκια απο την βιασύνη του εκτροφέα.

Σματς Σμουτς.

----------


## xarhs

πανο αυτα που ανεφερα ισχυουν για ολα τα αυγα...!!!!!!

ο βασιλης ειπε οτι ειναι ασχετο με το θεμα.... εγω παλι πιστευω το αντιθετο

----------


## serafeim

> και εμενα 4 πουλια διχως αλλαγη με πλαστικα μου τα χαν μεγαλωσει μια χαρα, για 5 δε θυμαμαι να χα..αλλωστε πρακτικες οπως η αλλαγη με πλαστικα και η ωοσκοπηση τα τελευταια χρονια τις κανω, δεν τις ηξερα πριν.παντως, αυτο που λεγεται οτι η καναρα ξεκιναει να κλωσσαει κανονικα απο το 3ο αυγο και μετα, *αμφιβαλλω για αυτο αν ισχυε*ι, για καποιες ισως, θεωρω ξεκινανε πιο νωρις.αν ηταν κανονας αυτο, τοτε γιατι αλλαζουμε με πλαστικα, ειναι βλακεια-δε χρειαζεται αφου κανει το 3ο-ξεκιναει τοτε, μετα κανει 4ο, αντε και 5ο, δε χαλασε ο κοσμος, αν υπαρξει 6ο ενταξει εκει καπως παραπαει αλλα αυτη η περιπτωση δεν ειναι συχνη οπως ειπαμε.ειδικα για οσους τους βαζουμε τα κανονικα την 3η-4η μερα-εφοσον ξεκινανε οι ιδιες να κλωσσανε την 3η μερα-ποια η ουσια της αλλαγης με πλαστικων..για αυτο λεω οτι δεν ξεκινανε την 3η οι πιο πολλες αλλα πιο νωρις


Πουθενα δεν αναφερεται οτι οι καναρες κατα κανονα αρχιζουν να κλωσσανε απο το 3ο αβγο!!! Εγω οπου εχω διαβασει λεει *συνηθως* αρχιζουν απο το 3ο με 4ο αυγο αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι *απολυτω*!!!

----------


## serafeim

Χαρη  οντως ειναι ασχετο με το θεμα αυτο... Τωρα αν ειναι το ιδιο με τα αυγα των καναρινιων δεν ξερω!!!

----------


## lefteris13

> Οπότε η λογική σου είναι ότι ειναι το ίδιο ..ή την 4η ή την 5η μέρα ή την 6η μέρα.
> 
> Εμένα προσωπικά καμία καναρα δεν έχει κάνει 4 αυγά. Ολες 5 ή 6 στην πρωτη γέννα που βρίσκομαι.Και ένσπορα έχουν όλες 4-5. (μην ρωτας πως..θα τελειώσουμε του χρόνου)
> 
> Πες μου τι έχω να χάσω αν δεν βιαστώ να βάλω τα αυγά την έκτη μερα ?
> 
> Τιποτα.
> 
> Προσωπική μου άποψη η περίοδο της αναπαραγωγης θέλει υπομονή και όχι βιασύνες.
> ...


αφου ολες σου κανουν 5-6 και το 6 αυγα σε αντιθεση με μας που ειναι σπανιο, σε σενα ειναι κανονας, καλα κανεις και καθυστερεις.ο καθενας πραττει με οσα εχει δει τα χρονια που ασχολειται ή βλεπει φετος στα πουλια του.στο αλλο που λες οτι εχασες πουλι που η διαφορα του ηταν μικρη απο τα αλλα 5-1 μερα το πολυ, σου απαντω οτι ειπε και η δημητρα και εγω, για χρονια δεν αλλαζουμε/αμε με πλαστικα και οι καναρες μεγαλωναν ολα τα μικρα μια χαρα και ας ειχαν 1,2 μη σου πω και 3 μερες διαφορα.πολλες καναρες κανουν 4-5 αυγα δεν τους αλλαζεις με πλαστικα και δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα μεγαλωνουν ολα τα μικρα κανονικα και ας εχουν διαφορες απο μικρες εως αξιολογες.εσενα σου ετυχε η περιπτωση αυτη και το χεις φοβηθει συν οτι γεννανε πολλες 6 αυγα, οποτε επελεξες να κανεις ετσι 6η μερα, αναλογα τα δεδομενα που εχει ο καθενας
εγω που συνηθως εχω 4 αυγα και καποιες φορες 5 και ποτε 6, βαζοντας τα την 4η ημερα-οταν κανει το 4ο αυγο ειμαι απολυτα καλυμμενος και ας κανει 5ο, μη σου πω οτι και να μην τα αλλαζα καν μπορει να μην ειχα προβληματα οπως το κανα παλια

----------


## Peri27

> Τα αυγά πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν  πιο φρέσκα γίνεται. Επειδή όμως πρέπει να περιμένουμε να μαζέψουμε ένα αρκετό  αριθμό αυγών πριν τα βάλουμε στην μηχανή (δεν γίνεται κάθε μέρα να βάζουμε από  ένα ή δυο), πρέπει να τα διατηρήσουμε. Μέχρι *μιας βδομάδας* *αυγά* θα έχουμε  *απώλεια 1%*, για *10 ημερών* η απώλεια ανέρχεται στο *3%*, για *δυο εβδομάδων* αυγά στο * 10%* κοκ
> 
> http://www.kynigos.net.gr/meletes/ekolapsi.htm
> 
> και δεν θυμαμαι που αλλου το ειχα διαβασει


Χαρη σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις γενικες πληροφοριες που μας εδωσες  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

> ρε παιδια γιατι να αλλαζουμε τα αυγα? ποιος ο λογος? η φυση ξερει τι να κανει και να ειστε σιγουροι οτι η φυση εχει μεγαλυτερη σοφια απο μας τους ανθρωπους


Η φυση Μητσο δεν ειχε σκεφτει την περιπτωση της αιχμαλωτισης του καναρινιου για τοσους αιωνες που να χανοταν το ενα απο τα βασικα τους ενστικτο!!!




> Χαρη οντως ειναι ασχετο με το θεμα αυτο... Τωρα αν ειναι το ιδιο με τα αυγα των καναρινιων δεν ξερω!!!


Πως γινεται ρε Σεραφειμ να σου λεει ποσες μερες μπορεις να εχεις τα αυγα σου εκτος διαδικασιας εκκολαψεως και τι απώλειες εχεις σε ποσοστα και να ειναι ασχετο με το θεμα σου???????

Εν παση περιπτώση αφου κανεις οτι σου πει ο εκτροφεας οτι και να σου πουμε εμεις γιατι μας ρωτας???? συγγνωμη αν ακουγομαι καπως αποτομος απλα και αυτο που ειπες δεν ειναι και το πλεον τιμητικο για εμας!

----------


## panos70

εγω τοσα χρονια ποτε δεν επαιρνα τα αυγα και απο τα  5 μεγαλωνανε και τα 5 ,δεν ειχανε θεμα μικρο και μεγαλυτερο πουλακι,φετος πρωτη φορα που τα πηρα δεν πηγα και τοσο καλα(ισως ηταν πρωταρες ισως εγω δεν εκανα σωστα τι διαδικασια με τα αυγα) που δεν το νομιζω αλλα τη δευτερη γεννα τα αφησα παλι στη φωλια χωρις να τα παρω και αυτη τι φορα βγηκαν 5 στα 5 ,θα δω και τα αλλα ζευγαρια πως θα πανε και αναλογως θα πραττω

----------


## lefteris13

> εγω τοσα χρονια ποτε δεν επαιρνα τα αυγα και απο τα  5 μεγαλωνανε και τα 5 ,δεν ειχανε θεμα μικρο και μεγαλυτερο πουλακι,φετος πρωτη φορα που τα πηρα δεν πηγα και τοσο καλα(ισως ηταν πρωταρες ισως εγω δεν εκανα σωστα τι διαδικασια με τα αυγα) που δεν το νομιζω αλλα τη δευτερη γεννα τα αφησα παλι στη φωλια χωρις να τα παρω και αυτη τι φορα βγηκαν 5 στα 5 ,θα δω και τα αλλα ζευγαρια πως θα πανε και αναλογως θα πραττω


η αιτια της χαμηλης γονιμοτητας ειναι αλλου-ισως το πρωταρες που λες, ισως πολλα, τι σχεση εχει η γονιμοτητα με την αλλαγη με πλαστικα;επεστρεψες στην παλια πρακτικη σου, δηλαδη εριξες την ευθυνη της χαμηλης γονιμοτητας στην αλλαγη με πλαστικα, τι λογικη εχει αυτο;και να αλλαζες με πλαστικα στη 2η γεννα αυτουνου του ζευγαριου 5/5 στα βγαιναν, ειναι αυτονοητο..να κανεις κατι λαθος στη διαδικασια χλωμο οπως λες, δεν ειναι κατι περιπλοκο, αλλα και αυτο να συμβαινει, εννοειται δε φταιει η πρακτικη, αλλα εσυ.καταρχην ηταν ασπορα ή ψοφησαν μεσα στην πορεια;λογικα αφου πηρες 5/5 τωρα-καλη προετοιμασια και τα σχετικα, μαλλον ασπορα θα χες αρχικα ενα ποσοστο λογω του οτι ηταν πρωταρικα, αλλιως καποια αλλη αιτια που δεν βρηκες

----------


## serafeim

Δημβτρη διαβασε καλυτερα το ποστ μου με τον εκτροφεα.. και οσο για το θεμα περι ημερων διαβασε τον τιτλο..  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

> οσο για το θεμα περι ημερων διαβασε τον τιτλο..


Μηπως πρεπει να τον διαβασεις εσυ????? λεω τωρα εγω.... μηπως????





> Στελιο νομιζω συμπληρωσες οτι ελειπε απο αυτο το θεμα!! Σε ευχαριστουμε!! 
> Αρα εσωτερικη φωλια = καλυτερη!!!






> Δηλαδη την επομενη μερα αν δεν κανει 5ο επιστρεφουμε τα αυγα σωστα? Εγω εκανα βλακια τοτε με την 2η καναρα γιατι στο 4ο τα επεστρεψα και εκανε και 5ο :/








> Δημβτρη διαβασε καλυτερα το ποστ μου με τον εκτροφεα..





> Παιδια εγω λιγο πολυ σωστα ή λανθασμενα ακολουθω ρητα τις συμβουλες του εκτροφεα!!!



το διαβασα!!!!!


 :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## xarhs

σεραφειμ κανε μια καλη αναγνωση και εσυ τον τιτλο........... θα μας βοηθουσες πολυ

----------


## serafeim

τον διαβασα και επιμενω... δεν εχω τιποτα να πω και να εξηγησω παραπανω...
δεν θα δικαιολογηθω καθολου.. ειμαι σε φορουμ εκφραζω την γνωμη μου και τις ερωτησεις ελευθερα το τι λεω που ακολουθβ δεν εχει σημασια.. ρωταω για να μαθω.. το κακο δεν καταλαβα παντως...
αν ενοχληθηκε ο οποιοσδιποτε να σβηστει ολο το θεμα παρακαλω...

Δυχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις εμαθα πραγματικα πολλα.. απο εδω και πραττω

----------


## mitsman

Απλα μην κρινεις και κατακρινεις παιδια που προσπαθουν να σε βοηθησουν και ψαχνουν να σου βρουν πληροφοριες..... για εσενα το κανουν.... δεν το κανουν για εκεινους..... δν μιλαω για εμενα γιατι εγω σε ξερω καλα και πολλα χρονια.... ξερεις καλα τι λεω! ας τελειωσει εδω!

----------


## serafeim

δεν κατεκρινα κανεναν ουτε σε θεση ειμαι αλλα ουτε ικανος να κανω κατι τετοιο με τις μηδαμινες μου γνωσεις...

----------


## xarhs

σεραφειμ ομως δεν μαθαινουμε επιλεκτικα..... και οσα δεν μας αρεσουν δεν τα βγαζουμε ετσι απλα εκτος θεματος.

κανενας δεν ενοχληθηκε , ουτε εγω προσωπικα

----------


## serafeim

Αμα ανοιγα θεμα για το ποσο καιρο αντεχει το αυγο μεχρι να αρχησει να επωαζεται τοτε θα ελεγα οκ!!! απο την στιγμη που ερωτηση ειναι καθαρα γιατι κανουμε αλλαγη και για ποιον λογο και τους κινδυνους τοτε εννοειται οτι ειναι ασχετο!!! Ο Βασιλης (ΑΒΑΤΟΝ) κατερυψε οτι η θνησιμοτητα δεν μειωνεται συμφωνα με το αρθρο που λεει μειωνεται η εστω δεν φτανουν οι μερες εκει οποτε ποιος ο λογος να μπει κατι τετοιο? Ενημερωτικα? τοτε να ανοιχτει νεο αρθρο που να το επεκτεινει και ολας και να υπωθουν εκει περα περι αυτου του θεματος οι εντυπωσεις!!!

Χαρη ειπα ΑΝ ενοχληθηκε κανεις!! Προσωπικο επιπεδο δεν θα επεκταθω διοτι αν και λιγο καιρο σε ξερω και σε *ΕΚΤΙΜΩ* πανω απο ολα οπως και πολλα παιδια!!!

----------


## panos70

Εγω νομιζω πολυ ντορος γινεται για το τιποτα,και τις ψειρες τι καναμε ελεφαντα .............................. :Fighting0055:  :Fighting0055: ................... :Sign0007:

----------


## serafeim

Παναγιωτη ειναι ο χαρακτηρας μου ετσι κα ιδεν θελω να παρεξηγηθει κανεις παο τα λεγειν μου αλλα ουτε κι εγω!! Τα λεω στα ισα και ισως ενοχλειται καποιος!! Αυτο απλα!  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

γιαυτο ειμαστε εδω για να συζηταμε και να διαφωνουμε οταν χρειαζεται   και οχι να συμφωνουμε παντα σε καποιο θεμα που ανοιγεται και να λεμε σε ολα ναι ,και οπως εχω ξαναπει ο καθε ενας πραττει οτι νομιζει αυτος καλυτερο να κανει και οπως νομιζει οτι θα εχει καλυτερα αποτελεσματα,εδω μεσα σε μια οικογενεια που ειμαστε 4-5 ατομα μερικες φορες δεν μπορουμε να συμφωνησουμε και εχουμε διαφορετικες αποψεις θα συμφωνησουμε εδω που ειμαστε 2.000 μελοι .......λιγο χαλαρα βρε παιδια το χομπι μας κανουμε

----------


## serafeim

το χομπι μας κανουμε και πανω απο ολα το αγαπαμε!!!  :winky:

----------


## k20actr.j

> εγω τοσα χρονια ποτε δεν επαιρνα τα αυγα και απο τα  5 μεγαλωνανε και τα 5 ,δεν ειχανε θεμα μικρο και μεγαλυτερο πουλακι,φετος πρωτη φορα που τα πηρα δεν πηγα και τοσο καλα(ισως ηταν πρωταρες ισως εγω δεν εκανα σωστα τι διαδικασια με τα αυγα) που δεν το νομιζω αλλα τη δευτερη γεννα τα αφησα παλι στη φωλια χωρις να τα παρω και αυτη τι φορα βγηκαν 5 στα 5 ,θα δω και τα αλλα ζευγαρια πως θα πανε και αναλογως θα πραττω


Αν και πολύ παλιό το θέμα αλλά πάντα επίκαιρο..
Μάλλον και εγώ παρασύρθηκα από τα γραφόμενα.. και ενώ τα προηγούμενα χρόνια είχα ένσπορα αυγά από ένα ζευγάρι κανάρα με καρδερίνα φέτος τα άλλαζα με τον σωστό τρόπο.
Κάθε μέρα ένα επερνα ένα πλαστικό άφηνα και την 3η μέρα τα επέστρεφα.
Δεν βγήκε στις τρεις γέννες ούτε ένα πουλί.
Την επόμενη φορά θα τα αφήσω στην ησυχία τους τα αυγά..
Επίσης αρχίζει και μπαίνει η ιδέα μήπως όταν περνούμε τα αυγά δεν υπάρχει το ράμφος η κορμάκι της κανάρας να τα γυρίσει..τουλάχιστον τις πρώτες 3-4εις μέρες μέχρι την επιστροφή στην φωλια

----------

